# Most effective essential oil concoction to prevent ticks?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hi there, 
Have you found an effective essential oil mixture to prevent ticks or is there a particular commercial brand you could recommend to us? Our holistic vet recommended essential oils for Gandalf since he has an allergy to the medication commonly used in the big brand name preventatives (can't recall off the top of my head I think it started with a p...? ). We live in FL but Lyme is still very present, our vet said she just saw several cases last week... we need something that really works as we hike in the woods every single day. I'm getting sick of pulling them off :frown2:! 
Gandalf says thank you!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Rose Geranium 
Neem (stinks though) but kills
Wondercide brand (Cedar oil) Repels and kills


Ticks: Natural Prevention and Care - Dogs Naturally Magazine
^^^
There are also electromagnetic products that look promising. The Anibio Tic-Clip and the shoo-TAGTM provide electromag­netic barriers which can last months or years without the need for frequent topical applications. The convenience and effec­tiveness appear very promising.


I have never seen Shoo-TAG mentioned here or elsewhere, so that is a surprise in this DN article...
A woman a met a few yrs ago who owns a pet supply store (franchise, so she couldn't sell), swears by the tags. The company is in Florida. She lives here, in a densely tick populated area and never uses pesticides. She had to have a friend in florida ship mail them to her as there was some kind of problem or cost tripled or something when shipped to Canada.


They also have for fleas and mosquito's. I watched a video on their site with humans who were tented in mosquito infested experiment without the tags, and then again with. Interesting.


I know Travelers Mom (who's dog Traveler passed away recently), was having trouble with fleas and trying to avoid pesticides. I had sent her the link. Not sure if she tried though. However I think she was finally able to get under control. She hasn't been on here since his passing, but I could email and ask her if you want


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Remember I need this info soon GB. And for fleas as well.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here might help:

https://www.onlynaturalpet.com/dogs/natural-flea-tick-control-for-dogs.aspx


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I use a combination of natural items and non-chemical tags (as folks have mentioned):

*Fresh minced Garlic which contain Sulphur compounds. 
I also use a pure, high quality form MSM (organic Sulphur) by company called Kala which distributes OptiMSM & PurforMSM manufactured by Bergstrom: ARTHRIX Plus contains MSM, glucosamine, Ester-C, chondroitin and cetyl myristoleate to help dogs and cats with joint problems There are many MSM’s out there but the Bergstrom Company’s MSM undergoes a quadruple distillation for ultimate purity. 

*Essential Oil homemade sprays (must be high quality EO's from a company like Young Living Essential Oils) and/or purchased complete sprays. I rotate the Essential Oil sprays instead of using just one, as some combinations are more effective than others.

*2 Natural Flea and Tick Tags. These are for flea/tick prevention and won’t work if the dog already has fleas: 

-Ultrasonic technology: Remove this one before bathing or swimming. Dry thoroughly if it gets wet (has a lithium battery). Lasts 10-12 months. TickLess Pet Ultrasonic Tick & Flea Repellent Device Pendant for Dogs & Cats 

-This one lasts about 1 year. Energetic technology: Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats


Note: If you choose to use a powder or treat that’s made to repel insects, check the label to make sure “yeast” is not in the ingredient list, since Gandalf has had gut issues. 


Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any links to peer-reviewed clinical studies of EOs on ticks? I haven't combed through PubMed, but that's likely where it would be found. I've seen a study for mosquitoes biting humans, with lemon eucalyptus doing pretty well, and picaridin (a synthesized compound that mimics piperin, found in black pepper) nearly as reliable as DEET....but mosquitoes are affected differently by repellents. I've never seen that same kind of controlled, comparative study on arachnids. I wonder if one exists.

The reason I think it matters is the risk of _partial _effectiveness is the dog could have to go through rough treatment for tick-borne disease -- and for a dog with autoimmune issues, that treatment will be especially bad. That's why my vet and I decided to keep my allergy-dog on NexGuard for the few months when we're out in tick-infested areas where Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever is a big risk.

Anyone got any links to research?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Gandalf, do you have much of a tick problem? I almost never saw a tick when we lived in FL. The fleas on the other hand were giant and resistant to everything. If you don't have much in the way of ticks, you might try Comfortis for fleas only.

Is he allergic to permethrin?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It isn't holistic but to be honest I don't buy into holistic for fleas and ticks. You gotta do what you gotta do is my thing. I went holistic with my girl when she was young, she had ticks all the time, and got every tick disease known to man. I was feeding her these garlic capsules and dousing her in natural sprays when we hiked and she had tons of ticks and tick diseases. No more. We vaccinate for Lyme and use the nasty tick preventative stuff.

I have boarders who use this stuff: 

https://us.bravovets.com/?&gclid=Cj...p9x4Pk9xKn_zyfal64RoCTAQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

seems to work well. They bite but then pretty immediately die, and I'll find little dead ticks with no blood in them--I guess they feed a little to die but they certainly are not filled up.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My boy can't have flea and tick products either. I had pretty good luck with Wondercide this past year. Cedar oil based repellent. 

Study about effectiveness of cedar as a tick repellent
https://academic.oup.com/jme/article-abstract/42/3/352/849143?redirectedFrom=fulltext


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Gandalf, do you have much of a tick problem? I almost never saw a tick when we lived in FL. The fleas on the other hand were giant and resistant to everything. If you don't have much in the way of ticks, you might try Comfortis for fleas only.
> 
> Is he allergic to permethrin?



Yes'm we have a major tick problem since we go deep into the woods, I usually find at least one on him after we get back home and this has been a cold winter with a couple hard frosts even. We have no issues with fleas. And yes permethrin I believe is what he is allergic to, I'm going to pull out the allergy report and check again when I get home. Thanks all for the suggestions, I'm looking at that rose oil and almond to try...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stupid question but is Nexgard off the table for him? My girl did outgrow much of her sensitive gut and I know you're still working on Gandalf's, but she tolerates Nexgard just fine.

I've heard of amber collars being used for fleas but that won't help you with Lyme. I'm guessing your vet is not recommending the Lyme vaccine (which is not exactly highly effective but it is something).

Hope something like the Neem oil works for him.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

